# I would like to organise a Clomid Chat in the Chat Room



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I would like to organise a Clomid chat to take place for an hour say once a week, and wondered if anyone else would be interested in joining me? I was thinking of doing this on a Thursday evening? 

What do you all think?

Jen x


----------



## xMillionx (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi I think that would be a brilliant idea! It would be lovely to chat to girls in the same situation. I will be there if it goes ahead! Count me in! xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, count me in too please!


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

sure hun xx


----------



## gingerhippy (May 30, 2010)

Why not! Let me know if it happens!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you for a fab response so far. Will see if we get any more people interested and then go for it!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Lets give Clomid Chat a go... anyone that would like to join us why not pop into the Chat Room on Thursday between 8pm and 9pm for a chat.... There will be a Clomid room set up for the chat x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat

If you haven't been to the chat room before, do come along, its great fun I promise!

Hope to see you there!

Jen x


----------



## KatieTiger (Aug 16, 2010)

I will try and come along.  I think it would be a great help and support. x


----------



## ccarter020208 (Jul 20, 2010)

woo hoo, i'm working till 8ish but will try and get on as soon as i get home xx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

I will come x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Oooh Yay! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Dont forget - clomid chat in chat room 8pm - 9pm tonight 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry I missed the chat, I've only just logged on now. I had my follicle scan today on CD13 and was told to 'get together' asap as would ovulate in the next 12 hours or so so have been in bed since I got in from work late!! TMI!!   Will join in with the next one though


----------



## ccarter020208 (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry i missed the chat, ended up working late and didnt get in till 9:40pm!!! well too late then xxx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

My pc wpuldnt load the chat room, kept saying windows has blocked it for my own safety!!!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Dilly - I will ask Dizzi about that as it shouldn't do that

Shall we try again next Thursday at 8pm?? Jen x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

this is a little list of bits that may help if you are having probs getting into the chat room hun

If all you see is a red cross in the top left corner - then you need to install the JAVA plugin - which is available free of charge and installs automatically.

It can be obtained from here....
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Alternatively...

If you are not seeing the chat room - or have been told to clear your temporary internet files then this is how to do it....

*To empty your browser's cache using Windows Internet Explorer version 7
*
1. Click on Tools (or the Tools icon) from the Command Bar
2. Select Delete Browsing History...
3. Click the Delete files... button near Temporary Internet Files
4. Click Yes when prompted to delete temporary Internet Explorer files
5. Click the Close button
6. Shutdown all open instances of your web browser and restart

*To empty your browser's cache using Firefox version 2*

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu
2. Select Clear Private Data...
3. Ensure that Cache is checked
4. Click the Clear Private Data Now button
5. Shutdown all open instances of your web browser and restart

*To empty your browser's cache using Microsoft Internet Explorer version 6*

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Internet Options
3. Under the General tab, click Delete Files... in the Temporary Internet files section.
4. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

*To empty your browser's cache using Firefox version 1.5*

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Options
3. Select the Privacy icon
4. Select Cache tab.
5. Click the Clear Cache Now button
6. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

*To empty your browser's cache using Safari*

1. Click on Safari from the main menu.
2. Click Empty Cache...
3. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

*To empty your browser's cache using Opera*

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Delete private data...
3. Click the Delete button
4. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

*To empty your browser's cache using Netscape*

1. Click on Edit from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Preferences
3. Select and expand the Advanced category.
4. Click on Cache
5. Under Set Cache Options:
1. Click Clear Memory Cache
2. Click Clear Disk Cache
6. Click OK
7. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

*For further help *

Quote from: Tony Reid on 28 July 2009, 22:20:54Dear Members,

Should you have any 'Technical' Support, then please use the following contact form to submit your question to us...

 [Click here for Helpdesk contact form ]

This will enable us to process your query more efficiently than we could via the forum.

Charter VIP's you still get priority support via the service desk - but please use the details provided in the charter area.

Thank you.

Tony


----------

